# SureFire Hi-Cap mags...



## KBar666 (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.downrange.tv/blog/new-su...-provide-firepower-advantages-in-combat/7639/


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool idea, but damn I bet those get heavy!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 21, 2010)

Pricey, too. But if they're reliable I can see them doing well, especially the 60 rounders that can fit in standard pouches.


----------



## Etype (Dec 21, 2010)

Not any heavier than a gun with a redi-mag.
So when do I have to do a tac mag reload?


----------

